
OpenRCT2: Open-source RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 - gullyfur
https://openrct2.org/
======
bobblywobbles
I'm curious from a legal perspective how this is allowed. RCT was my favorite
franchise, and I loved this game.

Why do the original files need to be installed? That too I am curious of.

~~~
detaro
The original files are needed because they can't legally copy and distribute
those. So they wrote their own, independently developed code (legal) that uses
the original images etc that you, the user, obtained legally and installed.

